# Felt Z2



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

I ride to and from work about 40 miles per day (4 days/week) and I do a longer ride on the weekends - usually about 50 - 60 miles. I average about 200 miles or so per week. I am considering the Felt Z2 with electronic Dura Ace.

I currently ride a Look 595 and am happy with it, but I'm looking for even more comfort on the ride quality. I'm 52 with a hisotry of lower back and knee issues - but am pain free right now.

Have any others ridden a 595 vs a Z2? What are opinions of Z2 vs other bikes in this class?

Thanks.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Feb 15, 2009)

the more upright/backseated you ride a bike, the more prone to lower back and knee pain you are.
i think the Z2 will provide a more upright position than your 595.
I would stick to the 595.


----------

